# Good News - I Have Tennis Elbow



## Lurker (Jul 21, 2010)

So 2 weeks ago the doc said that the pain in my elbow was tennis elbow. He sent me to a specialist who promptly hit me with a cordisone shot. Then in our discussion he determined that my italian hand corker was the culprit. So my brand new italian floor corker is now on order, Good news right?


----------



## Julie (Jul 21, 2010)

Lurker said:


> So 2 weeks ago the doc said that the pain in my elbow was tennis elbow. He sent me to a specialist who promptly hit me with a cordisone shot. Then in our discussion he determined that my italian hand corker was the culprit. So my brand new italian floor corker is now on order, Good news right?



How much did you pay him to say that?


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 21, 2010)

Richard, at least it wasn't the cramps from doing push ups, or God forbid, the dreaded golfers hip!! LMAO

Sorry pal, but, I am having a hard time picturing you in a pair of tennis shorts. Maybe you should get a second opinion!! LOL


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 21, 2010)

i'm a nurse and i've seen LOTS of reasons for tennis elbow...this is not one of them, lol


----------



## grapeman (Jul 21, 2010)

Glad to see a positive spin on a painful situation!

Now what can I get for that pain in my two frozen big toes (hallux rigidus)? Maybe some cheap imigrant labor to do the bending for me? Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 21, 2010)

HAHAHA Corkers Elbow!!! 

i had Mopping Elbow with rainbows first litter...she had 11 peeing puppies that i chased around with a mop....ended up in phsy therapy LMAO!

hope ur elbow starts feeling better soon i know that hurts like heck!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2010)

Lurker said:


> So 2 weeks ago the doc said that the pain in my elbow was tennis elbow. He sent me to a specialist who promptly hit me with a cordisone shot. Then in our discussion he determined that my italian hand corker was the culprit. So my brand new italian floor corker is now on order, Good news right?



Lurker that stinks. The first time I got it, it took 6 months to go away. A year later I re injured it while aerating my lawn and it took a year before the pain went away. It sucks getting older and damn if gravity to play havoc on our bodies also.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 21, 2010)

I had that when i played college baseball - try throwing a ball across the diamond with tennis elbow!!

Hurt like hell - it got to the point that i couldn't even squeeze the ball.

So i feel your pain - good luck!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, all I can say is if that doesnt make it better there was that guy on here that was selling a pneumatic kit to attach to the floor corker to make it automatic.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 21, 2010)

thought I remebered somewhere seeing a gun that shot corks.

Granted, you would have to be a pretty good shot. But it is a thought.

Actually you couldnt aim at the bottles sideways, because the contents would pour out.

You would have to fire your cork gun from standing above.

You would still need to be a good shot. If you miss, it could richottet and you could end up putting your eye out.

Who knew winemakingcould be so dangerous.

Poor Richard, all he wanted to do was make a little wine, now he cant even play tennis!!

Oh the Irony!

LMAO


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 21, 2010)

Never had tennis elbow but I did have car-pool-tunnel once.


----------



## sjo (Jul 22, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Never had tennis elbow but I did have car-pool-tunnel once.



Please keep jokes in the joke forum.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2010)

Lurker said:


> So 2 weeks ago the doc said that the pain in my elbow was tennis elbow. He sent me to a specialist who promptly hit me with a cordisone shot. Then in our discussion he determined that my italian hand corker was the culprit. So my brand new italian floor corker is now on order, Good news right?



GREAT NEWS!
Thats what I have. U getting it from Gino's?


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i'm a nurse and i've seen LOTS of reasons for tennis elbow...this is not one of them, lol



BUTT, A GREAT excuse to tell SWMBO that you need a floor corker. And a DOCTOR said so...


----------



## IQwine (Jul 22, 2010)

U could host the next wine club meeting and put a corking demo on the agenda..... everyone helps you bottle...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2010)

*Tom:* "GREAT NEWS! Thats what I have." you have tennis elbow also? How did you get it?

*Lurker:* Did you get a medical excuse from your doctor so you can declare it on your taxes. Might as well go pneumatic as Wade suggested. LOL


----------



## Lurker (Jul 22, 2010)

Troy, you're nuts. You need a good women with a british accent.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> *Tom:* "GREAT NEWS! Thats what I have." you have tennis elbow also? How did you get it?
> 
> *Lurker:* Did you get a medical excuse from your doctor so you can declare it on your taxes. Might as well go pneumatic as Wade suggested. LOL



My doc wrote a script for the floor corker


----------



## Lurker (Jul 22, 2010)

IQwine said:


> U could host the next wine club meeting and put a corking demo on the agenda..... everyone helps you bottle...



Maybe I could get an electric one.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 22, 2010)

Tom said:


> GREAT NEWS!
> Thats what I have. U getting it from Gino's?



Northern Brewer. $137


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hope your lateral epicondylitis eases up with the shots.
You may have to move to a pnuematic corker


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 22, 2010)

I just use my aches and pains as an excuse to drink more.
Elbows, shoulders, hips, knees, lower back....
everything needs at least one good drink each.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 23, 2010)

Need to get one of those lil oil cans like the Tin Man had, just fill it with booze instead!

LOL


----------



## Lurker (Jul 24, 2010)

**

I got it yesterday. It's heavier that I thought. but I guess that's good. It appears to be very well made. Four bolts and it is togeather. I had to adjust how far into the bottle the cork went and then I was ready. Just 1 gal of Chianti. I seemed as thought the corks jumped into the bottle. Very neat. I work it with the right arm, its the left arm that is sore and it still hurts like heel. But the corker is great. Getting tennis elbow was a good thing. I just hope that the pain goes away soon. I wear a brace during the day and a heating pad a nite.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

Glad it all worked out for you. Now remember to switch arms once in a while.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 24, 2010)

Lurker, get a piece of plumbing tape and wrap it around the threads so the spacer nut stays put better. I use mostly Bordeaux bottles and they are the same but some different bottles have a wider head and corks don't go all the way in.

Before I cork a take a paper towel with k meta and wipe the jaws down especially inside the cork chamber. Once done I'll wrap it up like a cork and press it thru as one final sanitizing motion then cork away.

Enjoy


----------



## Lurker (Jul 27, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> thought I remebered somewhere seeing a gun that shot corks.
> 
> Granted, you would have to be a pretty good shot. But it is a thought.
> 
> ...


Wow, a lot of thought went into that Troy. The clossest I ever got to tennis was knip-kinop. Oh, you never heard of knip-kinop? Well that's what we usd to call ping pong, just think about it. A through the wall air conditioner went today. I couldn't even get it ur with this elbow, I had to hire 2 guys to get it out for me. Now that's a bulb breaker. Oh well, at least there is plenty of wine.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 27, 2010)

Got you back Richard!!! I hope it feels better. I slept on my shoulder wrong about a week ago and that SOB still hurts like hell.

I wish I could say it was corkers shoulder.!!!


----------



## jtstar (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe you two need to do like the old timers out here in Nebraska did when they had a pain which was get out the can of WD40 and spray the joint that hurts


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 27, 2010)

I already suggested the lil oil can like Dorothy had for the tin man, I need to get one for myself.

LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jul 27, 2010)

Either tyhe teflon tape or a drop of Locktite non-Permanent on the threads. Its good stuff that will hold our nut from moving but will loosen when you want it to.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 28, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Got you back Richard!!! I hope it feels better. I slept on my shoulder wrong about a week ago and that SOB still hurts like hell.
> 
> I wish I could say it was corkers shoulder.!!!



Troy, A new corker helped me, maybe you need a new bed for your bed shoulder.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Lurker, get a piece of plumbing tape and wrap it around the threads so the spacer nut stays put better. I use mostly Bordeaux bottles and they are the same but some different bottles have a wider head and corks don't go all the way in.
> 
> Before I cork a take a paper towel with k meta and wipe the jaws down especially inside the cork chamber. Once done I'll wrap it up like a cork and press it thru as one final sanitizing motion then cork away.
> 
> Enjoy


The tape aounds like a good idea Steve. Another friend said to replace the nut with an aviation nut. But the nut is so stiff it seem like it will never drift.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 28, 2010)

jtstar said:


> Maybe you two need to do like the old timers out here in Nebraska did when they had a pain which was get out the can of WD40 and spray the joint that hurts


JT, WD40 and duck tape are my favorite tools.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 28, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Glad it all worked out for you. Now remember to switch arms once in a while.



Dan, What the devil are you talking about?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 28, 2010)

Lurker said:


> Dan, What the devil are you talking about?



Rich, I would hate to see you wear out the good arm now or re-injure the other one from repetitive motion. Just thought it might be good for you to switch one in a while instead of over doing it. Looking out for you bubby!!!


----------

